# من الهندسه للغه العربيه



## عمر مسعود (10 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.

إنني عضو جديد بالموقع وبودي أن أتطرق لموضوع اللغة العربية وضياعها, حيث أن هذه "آلافه" لتعتبر من اخطر التهديدات التي تهدد المجتمع العربي الإسلامي والتي تقلقني بشكل كبير جدا بالمستوى اليومي.

نعم لقد أصبح فقدان اللغة العربية سبب رئيسي عند كثير من الناس بشكل عام وعند المهندس بشكل خاص, لتدني مستوى التفكير وعدم التعمق بفحوى الموضوع والأمور, والبقاء بالمستوى السطحي.

حيث وصلنا لوضع من ألبلبله اللغوية بين اللغة العربية وباقي اللغات كل بمكان سكناه وحسب تاريخ بلاده, فهناك من تجد مشكلته مع الانجيليزيه وآخر مع الفرنسية وآخر مع العبرية حسب نوع الاستعمار الذي ساد في تلك البلاد, أو حسب المكان الذي تعلم فيه.

فللآسف الشديد والعياذ بالله فهذا الشيء تأثيره خطير جدا كما قلنا, والتأثير على ألامه بعدة مستويات فأصبحنا نعمل بالمجالات المختلفة ولا نعيشها كما يجب, أصبحنا نسمع ونقرا القران ولا نعيشه بمعانيه, بسبب عدم " الشعور اللغوي" وعدم الإحساس بالمعاني والمفردات.

لا اعرف مدى وعي المجتمع لهذا الوضع الخطير ولكن عندي أمل كبير من أمه اخترقت القارات بحضارتها.

هذه الحضارة التي دونت عبر التاريخ والسنين الطويلة.

اعتقد إن هذا الموضوع يجب إن يحتل سلم الأولويات في حياة كل منا, حيث انه موضوع يمس كل المجالات بحياتنا وله التأثير السلبي القوي عليها, فهيا بنا نبدأ نفكر ونعمل بكل القوى والطرق ألممكنه للوصول للصحوة, والحفاظ على لغتنا وجذورها, ومن اللغة العربية الصحيحة تبدأ الدراية والوعي لكل ما يتعلق بالأصول وجذور الحضارة.

 وهنا الموضع والمكان لنقول لا لغة عربيه صحيحة بدون العودة الصحيحة للدين الإسلامي الصحيح ولكتاب الله عز وجل.نعم يجب علينا العودة للدين ولكتاب الله عز وجل, بل وعلينا أن نتمسك بهم بالإضافة لترجمة حياتنا على المنهج والنحو القرآني ومن خلال قراننا, ديننا, لغتنا, تاريخنا وحضارتنا أن نبني حصنا مانعا للحماية من كل المحاولات المستمرة بشكل دائم للقضاء عل هذا الدين والحضارة, هذا واجب على كل منا في مجاله, إن كان مهندسا وان لم يكن فالغزوة ليست فقط على المصطلحات الهندسية, وإنما بكل المجالات.

إن الحفاظ على كل تلك الأسس للرقي نحو مستقبل زاهر مبني على ماض عريق وأسس دينيه لغوية صحيحة ليرغب به كل إنسان عنده الإحساس البسيط بالرغبة بان يكون له انتماء. 




​


----------



## جاسر (12 فبراير 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,



> أصبحنا نسمع ونقرا القران ولا نعيشه بمعانيه, بسبب عدم " الشعور اللغوي" وعدم الإحساس بالمعاني والمفردات


 
صدقت صدقت ..

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عمر مسعود (12 فبراير 2006)

اشكرك اخي جاسر على قراءة الموضوع وثبتنا الله واياكم امام كل ما نواجه لما فيه الخير لنا ولديننا


----------



## مهاجر (13 فبراير 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*



سهارى قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته* اعتقد إن هذا الموضوع يجب إن يحتل سلم الأولويات في حياة كل منا, حيث انه موضوع يمس كل المجالات بحياتنا وله التأثير السلبي القوي عليها, فهيا بنا نبدأ نفكر ونعمل بكل القوى والطرق ألممكنه للوصول للصحوة, والحفاظ على لغتنا وجذورها, ومن اللغة العربية الصحيحة تبدأ الدراية والوعي لكل ما يتعلق بالأصول وجذور الحضارة.
> 
> وهنا الموضع والمكان لنقول لا لغة عربيه صحيحة بدون العودة الصحيحة للدين الإسلامي الصحيح ولكتاب الله عز وجل.نعم يجب علينا العودة للدين ولكتاب الله عز وجل, بل وعلينا أن نتمسك بهم بالإضافة لترجمة حياتنا على المنهج والنحو القرآني ومن خلال قراننا, ديننا, لغتنا, تاريخنا وحضارتنا أن نبني حصنا مانعا للحماية من كل المحاولات المستمرة بشكل دائم للقضاء عل هذا الدين والحضارة, هذا واجب على كل منا في مجاله, إن كان مهندسا وان لم يكن فالعزوة ليست فقط على المصطلحات الهندسية, وإنما بكل المجالات.
> 
> ...


 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أرحب بك أخي في ملتقى المهندسين العرب وأتمنى أن تقضي معنا وقت مليء بالعلم والفائدة...

أخي موضوعك رائع وذكرك ما ذكرت وفتحت الجروح المندملة والآن نطالبك في المشاركة بالعلاج...:84:


----------



## عمر مسعود (13 فبراير 2006)

اشكر اخي مهاجر 
واما بالنسبه للعلاج فهناك فكرة ببالي كبدايه سوف ادخلها ان شاء الله للموقع باقرب وقت ممكن


----------



## myislam (3 مارس 2006)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع 
اللغة العربية هي تراث الأمة الخالد المحفوظ بحفظ هذا الدين وإن امة لا ترعى تراثها فهي تقضي على حاضرها و مستقبلها و أسأل الله أن يصلح حال الأمة


----------



## عمر مسعود (16 مارس 2007)

*حلول عملية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
يسعدني جدا ان يقترح الاخوة الاعضاء حلول عملية.


----------



## م محمد توفيق (19 مارس 2007)

بصراحة انا شايف ان موضوع تعريب العلوم الهندسية منت المواضيع الحيوية اللي المفروض نركز عليها...................لان التعليم بنفس اللغة اللي بنتكلم بيها هتخلينا نفهم اكتر


----------



## عروة بن الورد (20 مارس 2007)

*حافظ ابراهيم يرثي اللغة العربية*

قال حافظ إبراهيم : 

رجعت لنفسي فاتهمت حصاتي
وناديت قومي فاحتسبت حياتي 

رموني بعقم في الشباب وليتني
عقمت فلم أجزع لقول عداتي 

ولدت ولما لم أجد لعرائسي
رجلا وأكفاء وأدت بناتي 

وسعت كتاب الله لفظا وغاية
وما ضقت عن آي به وعظات 

فكيف أضيق اليوم عن وصف آلة 
وتنسيق أسماء لمخترعات 

أنا البحر في أحشائه الدر كامن 
فهل سألوا الغواص عن صدفاتي 

فيا ويحكم أبلى وتبلى محاسني
ومنكم وإن عز الدواء أساتي 

فلا تكلوني للزمان فإنني
أخاف عليكم أن تحين وفاتي 

أرى لرجال الغرب عزا ومنعة 
وكم عز أقوام بعز لغات 

أتوا أهلها بالمعجزات تفناً 
فيا ليتكم تأتون بالكلمات 

أيطربكم من جانب الغرب ناعب 
ينادي بوأدي في ربيع حياتي 

ولو تزجرون الطير يوما علمتم 
بما تحته من عثرة وشتات 

سقى الله في بطن الجزيرة أعظما 
يعز عليها أن تلين قناتي 

حفظن ودادي في البلى وحفظته 
لهن بقلب دائم الحسرات 

وفاخرت أهل الغرب والشرق مطرق 
حياء بتلك الأعظم النخرات 

أرى كل يوم في الجرائد مزلقا 
من القبر يدنيني بغير أناة 

وأسمع للكتاب في مصر ضجة 
فأعلم أن الصائحين نعاتي 

أيهجرني قومي عفا الله عنهم 
إلى لغة لم تتصل برواة 

سرت لوثة الإفرنج فيها كما سرى 
لعاب الأفاعي في مسيل فرات 

فجاءت كثوب ضمن سبعين رقعة 
مشكلة الألوان مختلفات 

إلى معشر الكتاب والجمع حافل 
بسطت رجائي بعد بسط شكاتي 

فإما حياة تبعث الميت في البلى 
وتنبت في تلك الرموس رفاتي 

وإما ممات لا قيامة بعده 
ممات لعمري لم يقس بمماتِ


----------



## عمر مسعود (21 مارس 2007)

*شكر وتقدير*

اشكرك اخي عروه على تذكيرنا بهذه الكلمات الجميلة الرائعه .
وكذلك الامر يسعدني انا والأخوة ان لا نمر على هذه الكلمات بدون التعمق فيها ومناقشتها فكما تعرف انت ونحن ففيها وصف تفصيلي لأسباب تدهور اللغة العربية .


----------

